# Anyone know how fishing is at lake Hodgson's in Kent area ??



## Jack j. Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

I havent been to lake Hodgson's in Kent forever anyone got any info on the lake lately ? Thank u fish on


----------



## Jack j. Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

Is Springfield lake in lake more still stocked with Northern pike? It's got so many tiny bluegill and crappie I kinda doubt it


----------



## Jack j. Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

How is the fishing at mogadore lake anymore ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I see you have been on Ogf since 2016 , and you haven’t seen any stories about some of the lakes you mentioned? You can do a search on what lakes your interested in and get more info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack j. Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

snag said:


> I see you have been on Ogf since 2016 , and you haven’t seen any stories about some of the lakes you mentioned? You can do a search on what lakes your interested in and get more info.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> I see you have been on Ogf since 2016 , and you haven’t seen any stories about some of the lakes you mentioned? You can do a search on what lakes your interested in and get more info.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 JANUARY 16, 2020! But a rousing welcome!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Oops missed that ! Ok since a week ago . Well u still can do a search for any info from this sight. Hodgson is still pay to fish and hasn’t stocked in years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hodgson used to be stocked with trout and walleye. It is not open in the winter. There are still a few big walleye in there. There's also bass, panfish, crappie, perch, and channel cats. I caught some decent sized redeared sunfish there last year.


----------



## Jack j. Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

How would I do that


bdawg said:


> Hodgson used to be stocked with trout and walleye. It is not open in the winter. There are still a few big walleye in there. There's also bass, panfish, crappie, perch, and channel cats. I caught some decent sized redeared sunfish there last year.


I used to catch a lot of rainbow trout there and nice crappie there we would rig up and fish off of bottom in deep hole towards boat house when it was hot out and did really well just need about 75 feet of anchor rope to do so there other than that we would troll around lake with crawlers behind boat and kill the trout all day long


----------



## Jack j. Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

We used minnows for the crappie under bobber or would jig them over side of boat bouncing the pole to trigger crappie to bite about a foot off of bottom when it got rough priming the water with a few dead minnows...


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Like.mentioned earlier it hasn't been stocked with trout in quite some time, and yes there is still some pretty big walleye in there, a couple deep spots in that lake. Always enjoy fishing there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Hodgson still has good crappie bite from time to time. I lived across the street for few years and fished it a lot. As others said, hasn’t been stocked in years. I’ve heard of walleye being caught once or twice a year there and usually monsters but it’s super rare. I usually go there to bass fish when I’m looking to just fun fish and not fishing for a meal. It’s peaceful and never overrun with people. I remember camping out alongside summit rd the night before they opened for the year because it would draw in so many people for trout bite when they still stocked it. One of my favorite memories. Would be almost shoulder to shoulder within hour or two of opening the gate.


----------

